# 2011 specialized P3 prototypes in here



## fixtup (Jan 10, 2008)

2011 Specialized P3 Prototypes - More Mountain Bike Videos


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

omg. i need to change my pants...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

It is about time they fix the low BB and stupid rear offset. Now they look almost purchaseable.:thumbsup:


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

Demo-9 said:


> Now they look almost purchaseable.:thumbsup:


if they werent so overpriced


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I like the long TT. 
Does it mention chainstay length anyplace?
Don't much care for aluminum bikes anymore.
The price isn't too far out of line at $500, look what Trek is charging for their aluminum frame!


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

im was thinking of there current completes (and am anti spesh) :/


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

eh, super low standover looks like garbage, but thank god they got rid of the rear tri offset, what a dumb idea that was


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

what exactly was the 6mm rear offset?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Ryan97 said:


> what exactly was the 6mm rear offset?


 It allowed a wheel with a cassette hub to be built with no (or very little) offset.
In other words, it centered the spoke flanges of the hub with the centerline of the bike, which means the drive side dropout has to be further from center than the non-drive side.


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> It allowed a wheel with a cassette hub to be built with no (or very little) offset.
> In other words, it centered the spoke flanges of the hub with the centerline of the bike, which means the drive side dropout has to be further from center than the non-drive side.


And it also meant that buying off the shelf wheels and riding was basically out of the question.


----------

